# Mesh fruit bags..UPDATE!



## Runningwolf (Sep 7, 2013)

I have plenty of paint strainer bags but is there a place you can buy the mesh material. I am looking for cloth material with about 1/16-1/8 " openings. I'm thinking almost like a tight knit fish net.


----------



## chrisjw (Sep 7, 2013)

Dan,
Not sure what type (nylon, cotton, hemp, or ...) and size of material you are looking for but seattlefabrics.com has a bunch of different types of mesh fabric. If that is not good then why not just google 'mesh fabric' or 'fish net fabric'. Lots of fabric shops, amazon, army navy surplus shops, and ebay listings pop up.
Chris


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 7, 2013)

Thanks Chris I'll try that. I am just curious.


----------



## RhynoMakingWineO (Sep 8, 2013)

Please post what you find....


----------



## Arne (Sep 9, 2013)

Think we got some at JoAnns fabrics. Most any good fabric store will probably carry it. Made one bag out of unbleached muslim for the Jalapino wine, was just planning on pitching it afterwards. The weave is fine enough on the muslim that when it got wet, it would trap gasses. It would blow up like a balloon I would sink it and get the air out and an hour or two later it was blown up again. The hot got out, tho so all was good. Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 9, 2013)

Arne you didn't use this for pressing though?


----------



## Arne (Sep 10, 2013)

Nope. I tried pressing with some paint strainer bags, they didn't hold up. Think I used a ferment bag from a lhbs and that held up to the pressing. Think I mite of used my material ones we made from the mesh material, tho. You know when you start pressing and the fruit guts start coming out instead of all juice. Time to try a different bag. LOL, learned the hard way. My press came with a bag, wish I could get another one or two. It is really strong, been used a lot and still good. Only problem was couldn't find it last year so tried some of the other bags. Arne.


----------



## Turock (Sep 10, 2013)

Dan----Have you ever considered hosiery? When we bag fruit, we use Leggs knee length hosiery---queen size because they hold more. We use that big plastic funnel from the salsa making kit to get the fruit into the hosiey--helps if you have 2 people, altho one person CAN manage alone. Then the bags really help if you have the regular basket press because nothing squeezes out between the slats. Just throw them away afterwards--I like not having to clean bags.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2013)

So Turock how does this compare to paint strainer bags? Thats exactly what I want to do. Crush my pears right into the basket lined with a bag, tie it and press. I did use paint strainers for crab apples and it worked perfect. I was concerned about pears being more pulpy or are my concerns unwarranted.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 10, 2013)

I've found that pears make a really fine... Sediment? It's smaller in particle size than apple sauce..

Dan, you might consider adding some rice hulls to create more pathways for the juice to drain as that stuff is so small that it'll compact on you in that last half of the pressing

I dont think a paint straining bag would cut it..


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2013)

I have strainer bags that came with my apple press that are bigger. At $13 each I was hoping to find the mesh to make my own. This is the link to what I have. http://www.happyvalleyranch.com/Pressing-Bag_p_16.html We're all always looking for the easy way, cheap!


----------



## Deezil (Sep 10, 2013)

http://www.seattlefabrics.com/mesh.html

1/3 of the way down is the "3549 Mini Mesh" - might be too small

Couple more down, "No-See-Um Moquito Netting" - might work & $3/yard @ 54" wide

At the very bottom, you can order a Mesh Sample Pack for 4 bucks, to see all the options


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Thanks Deezil, I just got off the phone with them. They told me to go check out a kitchen store. She didn't even want to suggest because nothing is food grade they have. I'm sure fiberglass window screen isn't either but we use it.


----------



## Deezil (Sep 10, 2013)

Is it just basic nylon though? 
Or do they add things?

Pretty sure thats what paint straining bags are made from, and I never took the time to see if those were food grade 

Window screen might work, but you might see some initial 'bleed through' of the pulp until it settles down into compacting instead of looking for the path of least resistance; maybe double-line it


----------



## jamesngalveston (Sep 10, 2013)

what you are looking for is Tammy Cloth...


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 10, 2013)

Interesting James. I never heard of it until I goggled it.


----------



## Turock (Sep 11, 2013)

Oh, the nylons work great on pears. We bag everything that we ferment with the knee length hosiery. Some pears have a crusty substance inside them atound the seeds. The nylons hold all of it. You might want to get a pair of them and just try it once and see what you think.


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 11, 2013)

chrisjw said:


> Dan,
> Not sure what type (nylon, cotton, hemp, or ...) and size of material you are looking for but seattlefabrics.com has a bunch of different types of mesh fabric. If that is not good then why not just google 'mesh fabric' or 'fish net fabric'. Lots of fabric shops, amazon, army navy surplus shops, and ebay listings pop up.
> Chris



I would put in a vote for seattlefabrics also. I called them a while ago to get mesh fabric to hold lead shot for SCUBA diving weights. They were very helpful on the phone when I explained what I was looking for. They sent a large package of samples out to me free of charge.

RR


----------



## grapeman (Sep 11, 2013)

Turock said:


> The nylons hold all of it. You might want to get a pair of them and just try it once and see what you think.


 
Dan if you do get a pair of nylons and try then be sure and take a picture or two. I bet a lot of us would like to see you wearing them


----------



## Arne (Sep 12, 2013)

grapeman said:


> Dan if you do get a pair of nylons and try then be sure and take a picture or two. I bet a lot of us would like to see you wearing them


 


And the caption reads "What's wrong with this picture??"  Arne.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 12, 2013)

Turock said:


> Oh, the nylons work great on pears. We bag everything that we ferment with the knee length hosiery. Some pears have a crusty substance inside them atound the seeds. The nylons hold all of it. You might want to get a pair of them and just try it once and see what you think.



I'm planning on crushing right into the bags and pressing immediately and not fermenting on the fruit. Is this what you do? This is with my pears only.


----------



## Arne (Sep 13, 2013)

I too am curious if they hold up to the pressure of pressing. I know they work fine as a fermenting bag, but dunno about holding in the pressure. Arne.


----------



## Julie (Sep 13, 2013)

I use the paint strainer bags and press with them and so far they hold up pretty good. If they were washed a couple of times, they will pop a small hole.


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 13, 2013)

Julie said:


> I use the paint strainer bags and press with them and so far they hold up pretty good. If they were washed a couple of times, they will pop a small hole.



Julie I did the same a few weeks ago with Crab Apples. What did you use when you did pears...same thing?


----------



## vacuumpumpman (Sep 13, 2013)

The wine filter bags I use can definitely handle the pressure and easy clean up as well.


----------



## cedarswamp (Sep 14, 2013)

Dan have you looked at butter muslin, it's like a tight weave cheese cloth.


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 14, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I'm planning on crushing right into the bags and pressing immediately and not fermenting on the fruit. Is this what you do? This is with my pears only.



If you are going to crush then press why not use burlap? Most of the 'old school' apple pressing videos on Youtube I have watched show the use of a fabric that looks a lot like burlap.

RR


----------



## upsidedown (Sep 14, 2013)

I picked one up at my Local shop, after using it I rinsed it very well in my tub then put it in a mason jar with sanibrew and water. sealed it up and give it a shake every once in a while. after a week or so take it out soak and rinse very well and hang to dry rinse well again prior to using . I have reused it three times like this and it still looks brand new. I am not sure if any bleach remains trapped in it but my guess would be if there was it would be an insignificant amount


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 14, 2013)

OK Folks, here's the scoop!!! I have always used the paint strainer bags in the past. I was concerned with this press due to the pulp of pears. Thank you for all the replies and links. I went to Home Depot and bought a roll of fiber glass screening just in case I would need it. That's what I use for pressing grapes. Just line the inside of the press with it.

Well it kills me to say this but "Julie was right"! I stuck with the 5 gallon paint strainer bags and they worked like a charm. I even reused each one three time without even a rinse. And for the first time I even rinsed them off when I was done and threw them all in the washing machine. I usually use them once and toss them. I used 5 bags and processed 250 pounds of pears. more about those on another link. 

Again thanks you guys listed some great resources.


----------



## RegionRat (Sep 14, 2013)

Good for you!

RR


----------



## Runningwolf (Sep 15, 2013)

Another discovery; if you don't get all the fruit out (small particles) and wash the bag, let the bag air dry and then turn it inside out and everything falls right off.


----------

